# ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟



## twister (24 أغسطس 2006)

تعجبت كثيرا حينما رايت ان كتاب الانا جيل الاربعه لم يستطيعوا ذكر ما هى آخر كلمه نطقها المسيح على الصليب على حد زعم النصارى
ارجو من العقلاء ان يجيبونى؟


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 أغسطس 2006)

يبدو ان الاستاذ نسي ان في انجيل معلمنا لوقا البشير قال:

الاصحاح 23
 العدد 46

ونادي يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال ( يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي ) ولما قال هذه اسلم الروح 

 وكمان نسيت ان في انجيل القديس يوحنا 

الاصحاح 19

العدد : 30

فلما اخذا يسوع الخل قال ( قد اكمل ) ونكس رأسة و اسلم الروح 

وفي انجيل القديس متي و القديس مرقس نفس الكلام و نفس الشهادة وهما بيقولوا :

الهي الهي لماذا تركتني او ( ألوي ألوي لما شبقتني ) وهما نفس المعني 



شكلك قريت حاجه في مكان غلط عن مسلم مات و نسي يقول الشهادة


----------



## twister (25 أغسطس 2006)

*با العقل يا زكى ...............*

الهى فى يديك استودع روحى 
الهى الهى لم تركتنى
1-الاولى فيها رضا بما هو فيه 
2- الثانيه فيها عتاب وسؤال عن ترك الله له  
3- وهى الاهم هل الاله ينادى على نفسه الهى ام لابد ان يكون عبد حتى يقول الهى!!!!!!!!!؟


----------



## Yes_Or_No (25 أغسطس 2006)

> الهى فى يديك استودع روحى
> الهى الهى لم تركتنى
> 1-الاولى فيها رضا بما هو فيه
> 2- الثانيه فيها عتاب وسؤال عن ترك الله له
> 3- وهى الاهم هل الاله ينادى على نفسه الهى ام لابد ان يكون عبد حتى يقول الهى!!!!!!!!!؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههه ولماذا لم تذكر التي تخص موضوعك 




> يبدو ان الاستاذ نسي ان في انجيل معلمنا لوقا البشير قال:
> 
> الاصحاح 23
> العدد 46
> ...


----------



## Yes_Or_No (25 أغسطس 2006)

خد يا امور من كتب ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير 

وليس كتاب من تأليفه فقط ولكن معتمد كبحث ...... 

اتفضل اقرا الكتاب كاملا بعنوان 
إذا كان المسيح إلها فكيف تألم ومات ؟ 
-----------

رابط عنوان الكتاب هو التالي 
http://www.free-christian-voice.com/motanabbi/talmwamat.htm


وهنكتفي بعرض باب واحد فقط وهو : 

*7- إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى؟*​ 
صرخ السيد المسيح على الصليب قائلاً: "إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى (تخليت عنى)؟"
وهنا أيضاً يواجهنا عدة أسئلة:
       v          لماذا صرخ السيد هكذا؟
       v         وهل فعلاً تركه الآب؟
       v         وهل فارق لاهوته ناسوته على الصليب؟
*     1.        ** سر الصرخة:*
عُلق السيد المسيح على الصليب من الساعة الثالثة(*) إلى الساعة التاسعة(**) أى علق ست ساعات ذاق فيها آلاماً جسدية ونفسية وروحية (كفارية) حادة وكان قد أنهك تماماً وسفك دمه ولم يكن ممكناً فى ذلك الوقت – إذ صرخ قبل الساعة التاسعة بقليل – أن يصرخ هكذا، ولكنه صرخ هذه الصرخة العالية المدوية التى سمعها كل الواقفين حول الصليب فى الخلاء لكى يبين أن ما يتم الآن على الصليب ليس عن ضعف منه بل تحقيقاً لعمله، لما جاء لكى يتممه، تحقيقاً لعمله الكفارى الذى سبق أن وعد به وأعلنه لأنبيائه.
وصرخ هذه الصرخة لأنه كإنسان كان يجتاز الآلام التى كان يجب أن تتحملها البشرية كلها. لقد فعل الإنسان الخطية وأنفصل عن الله بسببها وقد جاز السيد المسيح نيراناً ملتهبة هى نيران الآلام التى يجتازها ونيران الانفصال عن الله كحامل خطايا العالم كله. جاز فى أختبار نتائج الخطية. فقد أتخذ طبيعتنا، أتخذ كل ما للناسوت "كان مجرباً مثلنا فى كل شئ بلا خطية"(1) وعلق على الصليب نيابة عن البشرية كلها وأحتمل الآلام الروحية والنفسية والجسدية، أحتمل الآلام والخزى والعار والصلب ليس بسبب خطية أرتكبها فهو القدوس البار ولكنه لأنه وضع ذاته عن البشرية، "جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم"(2).
"لأنه كان يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس قد أنفصل عن الخطاه وصار أعلى من السموات إذ قدم نفسه"(3).
فقد فتح عهداً جديداً مع الآب بتقديم ذاته على الصليب ذبيحة:
"الآن قد حصل على خدمة أفضل بمقدار ما هو وسيط أيضاً لعهد أعظم"(4).
"وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداء أبدياً… فكم بالحرى يكون دم المسيح الذى بروح أزلى قدم نفسه له بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحى. ولأجل هذا هو وسيط عهد جديد لكى يكون المدعوون إذ صار موت لفداء التعديات الذى فى العهد الأول ينالون وعد الميراث الأبدى"(5).
أنه صرخ كإنسان نائباً عن البشرية وليس كإله، صرخ كنائب عن البشرية التى سقطت فى الخطية وبالتالى سقطت تحت سلطان الظلمة.
*v                   ** قال القديس كيرلس عمود الدين*
"إذا أعتبرنا أن الابن الوحيد تأنس، فهذا الإعتبار هو الذى يجعلنا نفهم لماذا صدرت عنه هذه الكلمات، لأنه صار كواحد منا ونائب عن كل الإنسانية، وقال هذه الكلمات لأن الإنسان الأول تعدى وسقط فى عدم الطاعة ولم يسمع الوصية التى أعطيت له وإنما تعداها بمكر التنين، فصار أسيراً للتعدى ولذلك بكل حق أخضع للفساد والموت. ولكن الابن صار البداية الجديدة على الأرض ودعى آدم الثانى. وكان الابن الوحيد يقول: "أنت ترى فى أنا الجنس البشرى وقد وصل إلى عدم الخطأ وقدوس وطاهر" فأعطه الأن البشارة المفرحة الخاصة بتعطفك وأزل تخليك، وأنتهر الفساد وليصل غضبك إلى نهايته. لقد غلبت الشيطان نفسه الذى نجح قديماً ولكنه لم يجد فى شيئاً يخصه. هذه معانى كلمات المخلص التى كان يستدعى بها تعطف الآب، ليس عليه هو، بل على الجنس البشرى الذى كان يمثله"(6).
لقد أتخذ الناسوت كاملاً وكان نائباً عن البشرية كوسيط عهد جديد على الصليب ولذا فقد أحتمل الألام الروحية والنفسية والجسدية، التى سبق أن ذكرناها – إلى جانب إحتجاب وجه الآب عنه كإنسان ونائب عن البشرية التى انفصلت عن الله بسبب الخطية، فكانت آلامه آلاماً كفارية حادة ورهيبة، عانى من أهوال فى ناسوته المتحد بلاهوته دون تدخل من اللاهوت للتخفيف عن الناسوت لمنع الألم، وتخفيفه، وإن كان قد أعطاه القدرة على إحتماله، كان لابد أن تكون الآلام حقيقة وغير محدودة فأجتنازها بحسده المحدود المتحد بلاهوته غير المحدود.
عومل معاملة الخطايا، مع أنه لم يعرف خطية، بسبب خطايانا، تحمل عقوبة الخطية وعانى إحتجاب وجه الآب عنه كإنسان "جعل الذى لم يعرف خطية خطية لأجلنا"(7). وكانت هذه مسرة الآب أن يجعله منسحقاً بالآلام والجراح لأجلنا: "أما الرب فسر أن يسحقه بالحزن (الجراح). أن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم يرى نسلاً تطول أيامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح… بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها… أنه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصى مع إثمه وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين"(8).
*v                   ** "لماذا قال المسيح إلهى إلهى؟"*
"لقد قالها بصفته نائباً عن البشرية، قالها لأنه "أخلى ذاته، وأخذ شكل العبد، صائراً فى شبه الناس وقد وجد فى الهيئة كإنسان"(9) و"أطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب"(10) أنه يتكلم الآن كإبن للإنسان، أخذ طبيعة الإنسان، وأخذ موضعه، ووقف نائباً عن الإنسان وبديلاً أمام الله، كأبن بشر، وضعت عليه كل خطايا البشر، وهو الآن يدفع ديونهم جميعاً…
هنا نرى البشرية كلها تتكلم على فمه… وإذ وضعت عليه كل خطايا البشر، والخطية إنفصال عن الله، وموضع غضب الله، لذلك تصرخ البشرية على فمه "إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى‍" (11).
*v                   ** قال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى*
"لقد كتب أنه "بكى"… وأنه قال "نفسى قد إضطرب" وقال على الصليب "إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى؟…" وطلب أن تعبر عنه "الكأس" فإذا كان المتكلم مجرد إنسان دعوه يبكى ويخاف الموت لكونه إنسان، ولكن إذا كان الكلمة فى جسد… فممن يخاف مع كونه إله؟ أيخاف من الذين يقتلون الجسد" وكيف يرتعب أمام بيلاطس وهيرودس وهو ذاته القائل لإبراهيم "لا تخف لأنى معك"…(12) كان قادراً على تجنب الموت… ولكنه تأثر هكذا بالجسد، فى الناسوت، فهو لم يقل كل هذا قبل التجسد بل عندما "صار الكلمة جسداً" وأصبح إنساناً، فقد كتب إذاً أنه قال هذا بالجسد، أى إنسانياً"(13).
*v                   ** قال القديس أغريقوريوس النيزنزى*
"وظهر فى التعبير "إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى؟" أنه لم يكن هو الذى تُرك سواء من الآب أو من لاهوته كما ذكر البعض، كما لو أنه كان خائفاً من الألم… ولكن كما قلت كان فى شخصه ممثلاً لنا، لأننانحن الذين كنا متروكين ومحتقرين من قبل ولكن الآن ارتفعنا ونجينا بمعاناة ذاك (المسيح) الذى كان يمكن أن لا يعانى (يتألم) فقد جعل عصياننا وخطأنا خاص به هو"(14).
*v                   ** قال يوحنا الدمشقى*
"أما قول المسيح: "إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى؟" فمعناه أن المسيح أختص شخصياً، فإن الآب لا يكون إلهه إلا إذا فصل العقل بتصورات دقيقة بين ما يرى وما يعقل جاعلاً المسيح معنا فى صفنا دون أن يفصله البتة عن لاهوته الخاص، لكننا كنا نحن المهملين والمنسيين، حتى أنه وقد أختص شخصنا صلى الصلاة المذكورة"(15).
*2-  **الصرخة والمزمور 22*
كان داود النبى قد سبق وتنبأ عن هذه الآلام وكل ما فيها من آلام مبرحة وصلب وترك فقال بروح النبوة وكأنه كان واقفاً تحت الصليب يشاهد ويتألم ويكتب:
"إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى؟… أما أنا فدودة لا إنسان. عار عند البشر ومحتقر الشعب. كل الذين يروننى يستهزئون بى. يفغرون الشفاه وينغصون الرأس قائ\لين أتكل على الرب فلينجه. لينقذه لأنه سر به… أحاطب بى ثيران كثيرة. أقوياء باشان أكتنفتنى… يبست مثل شقفة قوتى ولصق لسانى بحنكى وإلى تراب الموت تضعنى. لأنه قد أحاطت بى كلاب. جماعة من الأشرار أكتنفتنى. ثقبوا يدى ورجلى. احصى كل عضامى. وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فى. يقسمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون…"(16).
والسيد هنا يبين لليهود أنه يجتاز ما سبق أن تنبأ به داود النبى عن صلبه وكل ما تم فيه وعن تركه من البشر ومن الآب. فقد ترك من البشر وأصبح وحيداً كإنسان، وترك من الآب يحتمل الآلام حتى الثمالة.
أنه يذكى اليهود بما كتب عنه، أنه ليس مصلوباً بسبب علة أو خطية أو تجديف بل ليتمم المحتوم، يتمم إرادة الآب، والذى سبق أن أعلن للأنبياء فى القديم. "فإذ ذاك كان يجب أن يتألم مراراً كثيرة قبل تأسيس العالم ولكنه الآن قد أظهر مرة عند إنقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه"(17).
" لأنه لا يمكن أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا. لذلك عند دخوله العالم يقول ذبيحة وقرباناً لم ترد ولكن هيأت لى جسداً… ثم قلت هأنذا أجئ فى درج الكتاب مكتوب عنى لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله… فبهذه المشيئة نحن مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة"(18).
*3-  **لم يترك الآب الابن ولم يترك اللاهوت الناسوت*
وقول السيد المسيح هذا لا يعنى أن الآب ترك الابن أو انفصل عنه أو أفترق عنه إفتراقاً فى الجوهر، حاشا، فالآب والابن واحد. والآب فى الابن والابن فى الآب، جوهر واحد، لاهوت واحد، طبيعة واحدة، إله واحد، والابن قائم مع الآب والروح القدس فى الذات الإلهية من غير إفتراق من الأزل وإلى الأبد:
"أنا والآب واحد"(19).
"أنا فى الآب والآب فى"(20).
"صدقونى أنى فى الآب والآب فى"(21).
"الآب فى وأنا فيه"(22).
"أنت أيها الآب فى وأنا فيك"(23).
كما أن هذا لا يعنى أن هناك إفتراق بين اللاهوت والناسوت، كلا، لأن إتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت إتحاد حقيقى وجوهرى وتام وكامل وليس إتحاد عرضى أو وقتى وإنما إتحاد أبدى لا نهاية له ولا إنفصال "لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين".
وإنما قوله "إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى؟" يعنى أن الآب تركه يتحمل الآلام الحادة دون التدخل لتخفيف هذه الآلام كنائب عن البشرية. أنه ترك ليتحمل الآلم كاملاً وبلا تخفيف. كما أن اللاهوت لم يخفف عنه الآلام، لم يتدخل للتخفيف على الإطلاق، وإنما أعطى اللاهوت لآلام الناسوت قيمة غير محدودة، لأن الآلام كانت آلام الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت الغير محدود فصارت قيمة الآلام غير محدودة بل ودعيت آلام الله والدم الذى سفك دعى دم الله:
"كنيسة الله التى أقتناها (أشتراها) بدمه"(24).
"لأن لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد"(25).
v        "هذه العبارة لا تعنى أن لاهوته قد ترك ناسوته، ولا أن الآب قد ترك الابن… لا تعنى الإنفصال وإنما تعنى أن الآب قد تركه للعذاب… ولو كان لاهوته قد أنفصل عنه، ما أعتبرت كفارته غير محدودة، تعطى فداء غير محدوداً يكفى لغفران جميع الخطايا لجميع البشر فى جميع الأجيال… إذن فلم يحدث ترك بين لاهوته وناسوته. ومن جهة علاقته بالآب، "لأنه فى الآب، والآب فيه"(26).
*قال يوحنا الدمشقى:*
"ومن المقولات ما هى التماس للعون والنجدة. مثلاً: "إلهى إلهى، لماذا تركتنى و "إن الذى لم يعرف الخطية جعله خطيئة لنا"(27). و"صار لعنى لأجلنا"(28). و"يخضع الابن نفسه للذى أخضع له كل شئ"(29). والحال أن الآب لم يترك ابنه قط لا من حيث هو إله، ولا من حيث هو إنسان. ولم يكن الابن قط خطيئة ولا لعنة، ولم يكن بحاجة أن يخضع للآب. فمن حيث هو إله، وهو مساو للآب وهو ليس معادياً له ومن حيث هو إنسان، فلم يكن قط مقاوماً لأبيه كى يضطر إلى تقديم الخضوع له. وإنما قال هذا لأنه أختص بشخصنا وجعل ذاته بمستوانا، لأننا كنا خاضعين للخطية واللعنة. ولذلك كنا متروكين"(30).

*8- كيف مات المسيح؟*​ 
كيف مات المسيح وهو الحى الذى لا يموت؟
       v          وإذا كان المسيح هو الإله القدير، فكيف يموت؟
       v          وهل كان موته ضعفاً أو رغماً عنه؟
       v         من كان يدير الكون أثناء موته؟
*1.                 **أتخذ جسداً قابلاً للموت*
المسيح بلاهوته لم يمت لأنه كلمة الله، الله الكلمة، والله لا يموت، فهو الحى القيوم الذى لا يموت والسرمدى الذى لا بداية له ولا نهاية، القدير، والذى لا يتغير. كما نصلى كل يوم وفى كل قداس قائلين:
"قدوس الله. قدوس القوى. قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت".
*وكما يقول الكتاب:*
"أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الآله الكائن والذى كان والذى يأتى القادر على كل شئ"(1).
ولكنه مات بالجسد كما نقول فى صلاة الساعة التاسعة:
"يا من ذاق الموت بالجسد فى وقت الساعة التاسعة"
*وكما يقول الكتاب:*
"مماتاً بالجسد ولكن محى فى الروح"(2).
فقد أتخذ الناسوت كاملاً، وكان ناسوته قابلاً للموت، فقد كان الجسد الذى أتخذه مثل أجسادنا "كان ينبغى أن يشبه أخوته فى كل شئ". "شابهنا فى كل شئ(3) ما خلا الخطية وحدها"(4). وبرغم أنه لم يفعل خطية لأنه "قدوس وبار"(5). إلا أنه كان يجب أن يموت عن الخطاة "البار من أجل الأثمة لكى يقربنا إلى الله"(6).

*       v         ** قال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى:*
"وإذا رأى "الكلمة" أن فساد البشرية لا يمكن أن يبطل إلا بالموت كشرط لازم، وأنه مستحيل أن يتحمل "الكلمة" الموت لأنه غير مائت ولأنه ابن الآب، لهذا أخذ جسداً، قابلاً للموت، حتى بإتحاده "بالكلمة" الذى هو فوق الكل، يكون جديراً أن يموت نيابة عن الكل… وإذ "قدم للموت ذلك الجسد الذى أخذه لنفسه كمحرقة وذبيحة خالية من كل شائبة، فقد رفع حكم الموت فوراً عن جميع من ناب عنهم، إذ قدم عوضاً عنهم جسداً مماثلاً لأجسادهم"(7).
وقال أيضاً "مادام الجسد قد اشترك فى ذات الطبيعة مع الجميع لأنه كان جسداً بشرياً، وإن كان قد أخذ من عذراء فقد بمعجزة فريدة، فكان لأبد أن يموت أيضاً كسائر البشر نظرائه، لأنه كان جسداً قابلاً للموت، ولكنه بفضل إتحاده "بالكلمة" لم يعد خاضعاً للفساد بمقتضى طبيعته، بل خرج عن دائرة الفساد بسبب "الكلمة" الذى أتى ليحل فيه"(8).
*2.                  **مات بإنفصال الروح الإنسانية عن الجسد*
كان جسد السيد كاملاً من لحم ودم وعظام وروح ونفس، ولذا مات كسائر البشر بإنفصال الروح عن الجسد:
"فصرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم وأسلم الروح"(9).
"وقال يا أبتاه فى يديك أستودع روحى. ولما قال هذا أسلم الروح"(10).
"وقال قد أكمل. ونكس الرأس وأسلم الروح"(11).
لقد صرخ بصوت عظيم قائلاً "قد أكمل" ثم أسلم الروح فى يد الآب. أنفصلت الروح عن الجسد ولكن لم ينفصل لاهوته عن جسده، عن ناسوته، فلاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين.
نعم أن "الرب هو الروح"(12) و"الله روح"(13) والروح القدس هو روح الآب والابن، روح الآب و"روح المسيح"(14) ولكن المسيح لم يمت بأنفصال أو مفارقة اللاهوت للناسوت ولا الروح القدس للناسوت، لأن الذى أتحد بالناسوت هو الابن، كلمة الله، ولكن الروح القدس هو الذى حل على العذراء فولدت المسيح بدون زرع بشر وحل على المسيح فى العماد.
مات المسيح بإنفصال روحه الإنسانية عن جسده الإنسانى دون أن ينفصل اللاهوت عن الناسوت. مات بإنفصال شقى الناسوت، الروح والجسد، دون أن ينفصل اللاهوت عن كليهما. أنفصلت الروح عن الجسد ودفن الجسد فى القبر وذهبت الروح إلى الهاوية وظل اللاهوت متحداً بالجسد فى القبر فظل الجسد سليماً وبلا فساد، كما ظل اللاهوت متحداً بالروح فإستطاعت أن تدخل اللص اليمين الفردوس وكذلك تخرج المنتظرين على الرجاء وتدخلهم الفردوس:
"فإن المسيح أيضاً تألم مرة واحدة من أجل الخطايا البار من أجل الأثمة لكي يقربنا إلى الله مماتاً فى الجسد ولكن محى فى الروح. الذى فيه أيضاً ذهب فكرز للأرواح التى فى السجن"(15).
وقال للص على الصليب وهو فى طريقه إلى الموت:
"اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس"(16).
*v                   ** جاء فى القسمة السريانية:*
"هكذا بالحقيقة تألم كلمة الله بالجسد، وذبح وإنحنى بالصليب وإنفصلت نفسه عن جسده إذ لاهوته لم ينفصل قط لا من نفسه ولا من جسده".
*v                   ** قال القديس كيرلس عمود الدين:*
"لأجلنا واجه الموت بنفسه ومر بالاختيار الذى يعد نصيب البشرية كلها، أى أنه مات بالجسد ولكنه الإله الذى هو الحياة"(17).
*وقال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى:*
"إذا دققنا النظر فى تدبير الصليب الذى أعلن عن حقيقة جسده عندما سال دمه وإنسكبت معه ماء فأعلن بذلك عن قداسة ناسوته وأنه بلا عيب لأنه جسد الكلمة الله. وعندما صرخ بصوت عال "وأحنى رأسه ولفظ روحه" أعلن بذلك عما فى داخل جسده أى نفسه الإنسانية التى قال عنها فى مناسبة أخرى "أنا أضعها عن خرافى" ولا يمكن لمن يفهم تدبير الصليب بشكل سليم أن يفهم أنه عندما لفظ أنفاسه كان هذا بمثابة مفارقة اللاهوت له وإنما كان خروج نفسه فقط. ولو كان الموت أى موت الجسد – كما يقولون هو مفارقة اللاهوت لجسده، لكان هذا موتاً خاصاً به فقط ليس الموت الذى يخصنا نحن، وكيف يمكن للاهوت أن ينزل إلى الجحيم علانية بدون حجاب يستتر به؟ وفى هذه الحالة علينا أن نسأل أين النفس الإنسانية التى وعد الرب أن يضعها عن خرافه؟… أما إذا كان موته هو خروج نفسه منه فإننا فى هذه الحالة يمكن أن نقول أن أنه مات الموت الذى يخصنا نحن، أى أنه قبل واحتمل تقسيم الإنسان إلى نفس وجسد، كما سبق وأحتمل ميلادنا الجسدانى"(18).
*قال يوحنا الدمشقى:*
"إذاً فإن المسيح، ولو كان قد مات بصفته إنساناً وكانت نفسه المقدسة قد إنفصلت عن جسده إلا طهر، لكن اللاهوت ظل بلا إنفصال عن كليهما، لا عن النفس ولا عن الجسد، واقنومه الواحد لم ينقسم بذلك إلى أقنومين. لأن الجسد والنفس منذ إبتدائهما – قد نالا الوجود فى أقنوم الكلمة بالطريقة نفسها، وفى إنفصال أحدهما عن الآخر بالموت، ظل كل منهما حاصلاً على أقنوم الكلمة الواحد، حتى أن أقنوم الكلمة الواحد ظل أقنوم الكلمة والنفس والجسد. فإن النفس والجسد لم يحظيا قط بأقنوم خاص لكل منهما خارجاً عن أقنوم الكلمة، وأن أقنوم الكلمة ظل دائماً واحداً ولم يكن قط إثنين، حتى أن أقنوم المسيح دائماً واحد. وإذا كانت النفس قد إنفصلت عن الجسد إنفصالاً مكانياً، فقد ظلت متحدة به إتحاداً أقنومياً بواسطة الكلمة"(19).
*3.                    **من كان يحكم الكون أثناء موته؟*
قلنا أن اللاهوت لا يموت وأن المسيح مات بإنفصال شقى الناسوت مع بقاء اللاهوت متحداً بهما. وإذا كان الله بلاهوته الغير محدود قد أتحد بجسدا محدود فهذا لا يعنى أن اللاهوت يمكن أن يحد أو أن الناسوت حصر اللاهوت وحده، كلا، فاللاهوت لا يحده شيئاً على الإطلاق إذ أنه مالى الكل. والرب أوضح بنفسه هذه الحقيقة قائلاً:
"وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذى نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء"(20).
وهذا يعنى أنه بالرغم من تجسه إلا أنه مالئ الكل بالهوته الذى نزل هو الذى صعد أيضاً فوق جميع السموات لكى يملأ الكل"(21).
وهو الذى قال لتلاميذه "لأنه حيثما أجتمع إثنان أو ثلاثة بأسمى فهناك أكون فى وسطهم"(22). قال هذا وهو بالجسد دلالة على عدم محدودية لاهوته. وقال لتلاميذه وهو صاعد بالجسد "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى إنقضاء الدهر"(23). برغم صعوده بالجسد وجلوسه عن يمين العظمة فى الأعالى بالجسد لكنه موجود فى كل مكان بلاهوته.
*وهكذا لما مات بإنفصال نفسه الإنسانية عن جسده الإنسانى كان لاهوته حى وموجود فى كل مكان، فقد كان الميت الحى، الميت بناسوته والحى بلاهوته.*
*v                   **قال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى:*
"صار له كل ما للبشر كأنه واحد منهم مع أنه فى نفس الوقت خالقهم ويملأ بلاهوته السماء والأرض".
*v                 **قال القديس كيرلس عمود الدين:*
"ونحن لا نعلم بأن الكلمة عندما تجسد وصار إنساناً كاملاً أصبح محدوداً. فهذا هو الغباء بعينيه. وإنما نحن نعلم بأنه يملأ السموات والأرض وما تحت الأرض"(24).
"أما أملاء أنا السموات والأرض يقول الرب"(25).


----------



## Yes_Or_No (25 أغسطس 2006)

يا الهي يا سيدي رد عليا انت مشيت ليه

الراجل باعت ليا علي الرسايل الخاصه بيقولي لو كنت راجل رد عليا في الاسئله

وانا رديت ياريت انت كمان ترد ولا زي ما بعتلك في الرسايل الخاصه حتي لو شرحت المسلم 

مش هيفهم


----------



## VIRUSH34 (25 أغسطس 2006)

الا تتفكرون يا اخوتي ... المسيح مات و فدى نفسه من اجل ان يمحي خطاياكم
فلماذا تذهبون الى القس ليغفر لكم ذنوبكم ؟؟ فما جدوى الفداء !!

الم يكن الله ماعاذ الله قادرا على ان يغفر لكم بالاستغفار و لماذا لم يغفر لكم كما غفر 
ليونس و هو في بطن الحوت :yaka: 



انا لاثار اباؤنا لمقتدون هل هذا كلامكم


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

VIRUSH34 قال:


> الا تتفكرون يا اخوتي ... المسيح مات و فدى نفسه من اجل ان يمحي خطاياكم
> فلماذا تذهبون الى القس ليغفر لكم ذنوبكم ؟؟ فما جدوى الفداء !!


 

كلام سليم فنحن لا نذهب للقس لكي يغفر لنا بل لرب المجد فنحن نطلب المغفرة من الاله مباشرة كما مكتوب بالكتاب المقدس


<STRONG><FONT size=4><FONT color=red>"   ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل اثم " (يوحنا الأولى


----------



## VIRUSH34 (26 أغسطس 2006)

My Rock قال:


> كلام سليم فنحن لا نذهب للقس لكي يغفر لنا بل لرب المجد فنحن نطلب المغفرة من الاله مباشرة كما مكتوب بالكتاب المقدس
> 
> 
> <STRONG><FONT size=4><FONT color=red>" ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل اثم " (يوحنا الأولى


 

الان السؤال هو لمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا لم يغفر الله لكم من قبل كما يغفر لكم الان 
و فدى ابنه ... ما جدوى الفداء اذا ذنوبكم حترجع

ليه فدى ابنه ما دام  راح تعود ذنوبكم ؟؟ ليه غفر لهم و طلب فداء ابنه و لم طلب منهم ان يستغفروا كما يستغفر لكم مباشرة ؟؟


----------



## Fadie (26 أغسطس 2006)

> الان السؤال هو لمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا لم يغفر الله لكم من قبل كما يغفر لكم الان
> و فدى ابنه ... ما جدوى الفداء اذا ذنوبكم حترجع
> 
> ليه فدى ابنه ما دام راح تعود ذنوبكم ؟؟ ليه غفر لهم و طلب فداء ابنه و لم طلب منهم ان يستغفروا كما يستغفر لكم مباشرة ؟؟


 
احييك على هذا السؤال حقا

لم يكن موت المسيح عبثا هو اعتباطا او هو جريمة ارتكبت فى حقه بل هو قبل هذا من اجل محبته لنا ليطهرنا من طبيعتنا الفاسدة التى ورثناها عن أبينا أدم...تلك الطبيعة التى تجعلنا نخطأ بأستمرار  مات المسيح على الصليب ليعطينا الفرصة للتغلب عليها و لم يمت المسيح للقضاء عليها....لا عزيزى هذا فكر خطأ فالطبيعة التى تحب الشر مثلها مثل اى طبيعة فى الانسان كالحاجة الى الطعام و الشراب فهذه هى طبيعة الانسان فكان موت المسيح ليعطينا الفرصة للتغلب عليها بعدما كنا اموات بالخطايا فيقول معلمنا بولس الرسول

رو 6:6 عالمين هذا ان انساننا العتيق قد صلب معه ليبطل جسد الخطية كي لا نعود نستعبد ايضا للخطية.

بمفهوم هذه الاية نرى ان الانسان العتيق (الطبيعة الفاسدة) قد صلب مع المسيح ليبطل جسد الخطية.....نعم و لكن انا الانسان بأمكانى الاختيار بين الاستعباد للخطية برفض خلاص المسيح و رفض عمل الروح القدس فى داخلى و يمكننى ان أسلك كما يحق لأنجيل المسيح بالتدقيق

اذن فأنا المسئول عن تصرفاتى و عن سلوكياتى فأذا اخترت الحياة مع المسيح سأعيش بدون خطية و ان حدث و سقطت فيقول المرنم لا تشتمتى بى يا عدوتى لأنى ان سقطت فأنى اقوم ثانية

كو 3:9 لا تكذبوا بعضكم على بعض اذ خلعتم الانسان العتيق مع اعماله

لاحظ هنا فى هذه الاية انه رغم خلع الانسان للانسان العتيق الا انه يمكن ان يسقط لأنها موجودة فى داخله و هو بامكانه التغلب عليها او الخضوع لها

و يطلب معلمنا بولس الرسول

اف 4:22 ان تخلعوا من جهة التصرف السابق الانسان العتيق الفاسد بحسب شهوات الغرور

ان نخلع هذا الانسان العتيق و نتغلب عليه بأيماننا بالمسيح و ان ننتصر على شهوات الجسد

و لهذا

2كو 5:17 اذا ان كان احد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة.الاشياء العتيقة قد مضت.هوذا الكل قد صار جديدا.

فبموت المسيح صرنا خليقة جديدة و بأيماننا بموته كل الاشياء العتيقة قد مضت

الكــــــــــل قد صار جديدا

تحياتى و محبتى

+ + +


----------



## mohammed2006_eg (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

مكن تقولي المسيح فداني من خطيئة مين لو سمحت ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



mohammed2006_eg قال:


> مكن تقولي المسيح فداني من خطيئة مين لو سمحت ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*فداك من خطاياك انت*
*يا ريت تفكر قبل ما تسأل*
*هو هذا سؤال يا اخ!*


----------



## mohammed2006_eg (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

فداك من خطاياك انت
يا ريت تفكر قبل ما تسأل
هو هذا سؤال يا اخ!


ههههههههههههههههههههههه امال خطيئة آدم اللي انتو قرفينا بيها من الصبح راحت فين 

وبعدين لو فدانا من خطايانا احنا معناها اننا مهما اخطأنا مغفورة لنا خطايانا

يعني اعمل ما بدالك :smil14:


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



mohammed2006_eg قال:


> فداك من خطاياك انت
> يا ريت تفكر قبل ما تسأل
> هو هذا سؤال يا اخ!
> 
> ...


 
شوف يا فلطح زمانك اذا المسيح غفر لنا الخطايا ليس معنى هذا ان نفعل ما نريد من خطايا 
فعقاب الخطية هو الموت *( الروحي , الانفصال عن الله )* ولكي ترجع العلاقة بينك وبين الله يجب ان تعترف بالخطية


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



mohammed2006_eg قال:


> وبعدين لو فدانا من خطايانا احنا معناها اننا مهما اخطأنا مغفورة لنا خطايانا
> 
> يعني اعمل ما بدالك :smil14:


 
نعم كل خطاياك ستغفر, لكن هذا يستوجب عليك ان تؤمن بالمسيح كرب و مخلق لحياتك و ان تتوب عن خطاياك و تترك المسيح ان يتربع عرش حياتك
فبعد هذا كله لا تستطيع الاستمرار بالخطيئة كما تشاء


----------



## Fadie (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

*يع 2:26 لانه كما ان الجسد بدون روح ميت هكذا الايمان ايضا بدون اعمال ميت*

*الجسد بدون الروح موجود , ماديا موجود و لكنه ميت اى لا يسوى شىء*

*كذلك الايمان بدون الاعمال سوف يكون ايمان موجود كلاما نعم و لكنه سيكون ميت لا يسوى شىء*

*الايمان و الاعمال شىء واحد ليسوا شيئين فلو أمن الانسان فرد الفعل الطبيعى ان تكون اعماله حسنة و لكن لو لم نرى اعمال حسنة منه فكيف يكون أمن بالمسيح؟!*

*فأيمانه ميت!*


----------



## mohammed2006_eg (20 مايو 2007)

*العالم دي مجانين فعلاً*



Fadie قال:


> *يع 2:26 لانه كما ان الجسد بدون روح ميت هكذا الايمان ايضا بدون اعمال ميت*
> 
> *الجسد بدون الروح موجود , ماديا موجود و لكنه ميت اى لا يسوى شىء*
> 
> ...





يامثبت العقل 

ايها العقلاء من فضلكو ارحمو عقولنا وركزو معايا

انتم تقولون ان المسيح  بصلبه هذا غفر خطايانا  مظبوط؟  الاجابة مظبوط

طيب  خطايانا دي بقه هل وقعت قبل الفداء ام بعد الفداء؟  الاجابه بعد الفداء 30:

يعني بكل بساطة خطايا البشر التي لم تقع مغفورة اصلاً  اين مبدأ العدل في هذا؟ 

ان قلتم انه ليس المقصود بمغفرة الخطية  هو الخطايا التي ستقع  اذاً المسيح لم يفديني من شئ 
الا ان تجاوبو الاجابة المباشرة اللي شكلكو مكسوفين منها  ان المسيح جاء ليفدي خطيئة آدم واحنا ورثناها من آدم غص عن عين اهالينا كده 

ويكون النقض الموجه لذلك هو لماذا أرث خطيئة لم ارتكبها  وما معنى اني ورثتها اصلاً هل هي في الدم مثلاً ولا ايه بالظبط ولا ربنا بيحملني مسئولية فعل آدم ؟ 

يابشر حرام عليكو عقولكو والله فوقو بقه


----------



## استفانوس (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

*له يشهد جميع الانبياء ان كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا 
المسيح يغفر الخطايا 
السالفة 
والحاضرة
والمستقبلية
لانه هو كلي المعرفة ويعلم بالغيب لانه هو الله
مكتوب عنه
يسوع المسيح هوهو امسا واليوم والى الابد​*


----------



## عدلي11 (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



> يغفر الخطايا
> السالفة
> والحاضرة
> والمستقبلي


طب ما دام هو بيغفر السابقة, فعلا ايه لازمة الفداء؟؟؟؟, يعنى ايه الجديد اللى عملوا المسيح بالفداء؟؟
و ما ذنبنا ان نحمله خطيه ملناش ذنب فيها؟ هل يعقل ان يخلق الله انسان واحد بدون خطية, ثم باقى نسلة بخطية؟ ادم اخطا خلاص هو اللى ينال العقاب؟
شكرا


----------



## mohammed2006_eg (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

اصحاب العقول في راااااحة


----------



## التوحيد (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

عجيب امركم ايها المسيحيين 
الا تعترفوا ان الله هو الحق لا اله الا هو بدلا من الذهاب الى الفلسفة والتفسير الفلسفي الذي لا يقبله العقل السليم.
كيف ينادي الله نفسه.
وكيف ان الله يلعب دور الاله والانسان في نفس الوقت.
الله يهديكم.


----------



## fredyyy (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

الان السؤال هو لمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا لم يغفر الله لكم من قبل كما يغفر لكم الان
و فدى ابنه ... ما جدوى الفداء اذا ذنوبكم حترجع
ليه فدى ابنه ما دام راح تعود ذنوبكم ؟؟ ليه غفر لهم و طلب فداء ابنه و لم طلب منهم ان يستغفروا كما يستغفر لكم مباشرة ؟

الإجابة

لا غفران لخطايا إنسان بعيد عن عمل المسيح
لكن يوجد غفران للخطايا بقبول موت المسيح النيابي أو البدلي لمن يطلب الغفران

(ليس للإبن العاق وهو خارج المنزل في عناده مكان للغفران)
(لكن إن أتى إلى الآب تائباَ فسوف يغفر له غفران أبدى ويدخل المنزل ويصبح إبناَ)
(إن أخطأ كإبن فله غفران أبوي)

للمؤمن الحقيقي بما أعده الله له (طريق التوبه والغفران) ميزة عظيمة أنهيسكن فيه روح الله
لذا لا يحب الخطية ولا أن يعيش فيها 
إنزل له غفران أبوى من الله أبوه 

*****ليس لإنسان وهو يقف في الشارع الحق في أن يري كنوزي  التي في بيت******

                                           لكن إن دخل فسيرى الكل


----------



## fredyyy (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



التوحيد قال:


> عجيب امركم ايها المسيحيين
> الا تعترفوا ان الله هو الحق لا اله الا هو بدلا من الذهاب الى الفلسفة والتفسير الفلسفي الذي لا يقبله العقل السليم.
> كيف ينادي الله نفسه.
> وكيف ان الله يلعب دور الاله والانسان في نفس الوقت.
> الله يهديكم.



ليس للإنسان ذو العقل المحدود أن يفهم الله غير المحدود
وليس للإنسان أن يحاكم الله فيما يفعل  لكن أن يقبل أعماله بالإيمان
مكتوب ( بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاؤه )

لله الحق في فعل أي شئ والإنسان يقول أنر عيني لكي أفهم أعمالك
إن أرت أن تفهم أعمال الله لا تشك في أقواله

قل له (إن كلامك أعلى من أفكاري فهمني فأفهم علمني طريقك أرني حقك إفتح ذهني فأدرك)

قال المسيح ( أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا ) 


*****ليس لإنسان وهو يقف في الشارع الحق في أن يري كنوزي التي في بيت******

                                         لكن إن دخل فسيرى الكل


----------



## استفانوس (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

*اتمنى ان تكون وصله
فكر الله ومحبته لنا​*


----------



## التوحيد (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



fredyyy قال:


> ليس للإنسان ذو العقل المحدود أن يفهم الله غير المحدود
> وليس للإنسان أن يحاكم الله فيما يفعل  لكن أن يقبل أعماله بالإيمان
> مكتوب ( بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاؤه )
> 
> ...




ولكنكم حجمتم الله , فاصبح الله محدودا, ولو انه غير محدود لما استطاع اليهود ان يقبضوا عليه ويصلبوه ويشتموه ."حسب زعمكم"


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



التوحيد قال:


> ولكنكم حجمتم الله , فاصبح الله محدودا, ولو انه غير محدود لما استطاع اليهود ان يقبضوا عليه ويصلبوه ويشتموه ."حسب زعمكم"


 
اولا ليس اليهود من قبض على المسيح, بل الرومان
اضافة الى اننا لا نقول ان كائن من يككن قبض على الله او صلبه!

نحن نقول انهم قبضوا على جسد المسيح و صلبوا جسد المسيح الذي تجسد به الله و لم يصلبوا الله, فأي عقل هذا الذي يؤمن بصلب اله او موته؟ فهل الله يموت؟ 
استخدم عقلك قبل ما تؤمن بالخرافات الاسلامية يا صديقي


----------



## fredyyy (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

عزيزي الزعيم 
عندى تحفظ على كلمة ( نحن نقول أنهم ......  )التي وردت في ردك

لأننا لا نقول شئ من أفكارنا

لكن نقول _*مكتوب *_كما قالها الرب له المجد

وللأخ السائل أقول إننا لا نزعم شيئاَ

لكنها أقوال الله

فعندما تتكلم عن كلام الله الذي لا تفهمه تكلم بحرص وبخوف وورع 

ولا تفقد أعصابك اثناء المناقشة !!!!!!!!
فقط انظر الى الاجابة التي تفيدك ولا تنظر الى الاجابة التي لا تعجبك

ودع الله يحاسب كل واحد على كلامه ولاترد أنت فتقع في الخطأ

أرجو أن يكون سؤالك واضح ومحدد .......... ممكن؟      أشكرك


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



fredyyy قال:


> عزيزي الزعيم
> عندى تحفظ على كلمة ( نحن نقول أنهم ...... )التي وردت في ردك
> 
> لأننا لا نقول شئ من أفكارنا
> ...


 
صديقي فريدي
اذا قلنا ما نؤمن به الذي هو كلمة الله بالوحي, لا يعني انها من افكاركنا الخاصة
لكننا نقول ما نؤمن به و نقول ما هو مكتوب و نقول ما هو حق و لا يعني بالضرورة انها افكارنا الخاصة
سلام و نعمة


----------



## mohammed2006_eg (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

مسحتوا مشاركتي ليه


----------



## fredyyy (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

لأن أقوال الله مش عجباك 

إذا وجدك أحد في بيت جارك تأكل 

هذا معناه أنه لا يوجد طعام في بيتك


----------



## التوحيد (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



My Rock قال:


> اولا ليس اليهود من قبض على المسيح, بل الرومان
> اضافة الى اننا لا نقول ان كائن من يككن قبض على الله او صلبه!
> 
> نحن نقول انهم قبضوا على جسد المسيح و صلبوا جسد المسيح الذي تجسد به الله و لم يصلبوا الله, فأي عقل هذا الذي يؤمن بصلب اله او موته؟ فهل الله يموت؟
> استخدم عقلك قبل ما تؤمن بالخرافات الاسلامية يا صديقي


 ماي روك بالله عليك , اذا قبضوا على الجسد اليس الجسد به الروح, واذا كانو قبضوا على الجسد  كما تقول , اذا الجسد الذي قبضوا عليه كان جمادا, والا فما فائدة الجسد بدون روح .
واذا عذبو الجسد فان الجسد يحتوي الروح وبالتالي الروح كانت موجودة في الجسد.
ثم هل قال المسيح انه لاهوت وناسوت, ان الله تعالى يقول في القران "الله لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم" وايات كثيرة يذكر الله انه اله واحد.
اين قال المسيح انه الله في الجسد .واين قال عن اللاهوت والناسوت.
ماي روك والله اني معجب بك لانك قمت بتطوير منتدى كامل لحوار الاديان , واسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يهديك يا ماي روك. لانه لو انك اسلمت فانه سوف يسلم معظم من في المنتدى , ويكون لك الخير في الدنيا والاخرة.
ماي روك انتم تسيئون للمسيح عليه السلام عندما تقولون انه صلب وتم شتمه ووضع على رأسه تاج الشوك. 
فهل هذا اله بالله عليك.
لماذا لم يدافع عن نفسه.
هداك الله يا ماي روك.


----------



## My Rock (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



التوحيد قال:


> ماي روك بالله عليك , اذا قبضوا على الجسد اليس الجسد به الروح, واذا كانو قبضوا على الجسد كما تقول , اذا الجسد الذي قبضوا عليه كان جمادا, والا فما فائدة الجسد بدون روح .


 
يا عزيزي, المسيح ناسوت, اي بجسد و روح بشرية, و لاهوت ايضا
و الذي صلب و مات هو جسد المسيح بروحه الناسوتية و القيامة كانت بقوة اللاهوت
صعبة الفهم؟




> واذا عذبو الجسد فان الجسد يحتوي الروح وبالتالي الروح كانت موجودة في الجسد.


 
في حد قالك الروح خارج الجسد يا راجل؟



> ثم هل قال المسيح انه لاهوت وناسوت,


 
شكلك لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس قط
المسيح اشارة لناسوته بلفظة ابن الانسان, و الى لاهوته بلفظة ابن الله




> ان الله تعالى يقول في القران "الله لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم" وايات كثيرة يذكر الله انه اله واحد.


 
و الكتاب المقدس الاف السنين قبل القرأن و اقر بوحدانية الله, فلا جديد
بعدين هذا القسم قسم مسيحيات, رجائا لا تخرج الى الاسلاميات
اتعلم النظام يا مسلم




> ماي روك والله اني معجب بك لانك قمت بتطوير منتدى كامل لحوار الاديان , واسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يهديك يا ماي روك.


 
الله هداني من كم سنة يا التوحيد
ادعي لحالك حبيبي




> لانه لو انك اسلمت فانه سوف يسلم معظم من في المنتدى , ويكون لك الخير في الدنيا والاخرة.


 
صحي النوم يا عزيزي, خليك واقعي و بلاش افلام خيال علمي!



> ماي روك انتم تسيئون للمسيح عليه السلام عندما تقولون انه صلب وتم شتمه ووضع على رأسه تاج الشوك.
> فهل هذا اله بالله عليك.
> لماذا لم يدافع عن نفسه.


 
انت ما تفهم عربي يا اخ؟
بنقلك الجسد الذي صلب و الذي علق على عود الصليب
صعبة الفهم؟ ولا لازم نكررها حتى تفهم؟
خليك مسلم شطور و بلاش تجيب سمعة مش كويسة للمسلمين 




> هداك الله يا ماي روك.


 
هداك الله يا التوحيد


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

أرى أن البعض أخذ مسطرة وبرجل مستخدماَ طائرة ورق قائلاَ :
أنا ذاهب الى الشمس بطائرتي الورقية 
لأقيس قطرها ببرجلي والمسافة بينها والارض بمسطرتي

لنقف من بعيد كلنا ونسمع كلمات المسيح نفسه:

***فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض***
*** ليس احد يأخذها مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي.لي سلطان ان اضعها ولي سلطان ان آخذها ايضا.هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي.***
***اذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس***
***.ولكن هذه ساعتكم وسلطان الظلمة***

قالها المسيح للذين جاءوا ليقبضوا عليه
الله يستخدم الانسان ليتمم إرادته 

***وهذه هي الدينونة ان النور قد جاء الى العالم واحب الناس الظلمة اكثر من النور لان اعمالهم كانت شريرة***

_*يا جماعة الله لا يُفحص*_


----------



## bopp (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟ 

دة على فكرة سؤال جميل جدا بس للاسف ولا واحد قدر يرد علية لغاية دلوقت 
انا نفسى اعرف فعلا ما هى هذة الكلمة 
ممكن حد يرد على؟


----------



## My Rock (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



bopp قال:


> ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟
> 
> دة على فكرة سؤال جميل جدا بس للاسف ولا واحد قدر يرد علية لغاية دلوقت
> انا نفسى اعرف فعلا ما هى هذة الكلمة
> ممكن حد يرد على؟


 
بعدما قام الجنود بتسمير الرب يسوع على الصليب،
تلفظ يسوع سبعة جُملٍ ندعوها بـ "كلمات يسوع السبع الأخيرة على الصليب". 
هذه الكلمات (الجُمل) تستمد أهميتها كونها آخر ما نطق به ربنا قبل إتمام مشروعه ألخلاصي،
وهي تلقي ضوءً مركزاً على تعاليمه، مؤكدةً هدف مجيئه بالجسد من أجل الفداء،
فتلخص لنا بهذا رغبات قلبه كأنها إجابة يسوع على سؤال لم يُسأَلونه وهو:
ما هي وصيتك ألأخيرة لأحبائك قبل إعدامك ؟ 
يمكن تقسيم هذه الكلمات لأربعة فئات:
كلمة موجهة للجميع (لله، وللمؤمنين ولغير المؤمنين): 
"لقد تم" يوحنا 19
كلمات يوجهها الى الله ألآب: والحوار مع ألآب هو بعينه الصلاة وهذه الجمل هي:
"اَغفِرْ لهُم يا أبـي، لأنَّهُم لا يَعرِفونَ ما يَعمَلونَ" لوقا 23
"يا أبـي، في يَدَيكَ أستَودِعُ رُوحي" لوقا 23
"إيلوئـي، إيلوئـي، لما شَبَقْتاني" مرقس 15 ومتى 47/27
كلمات يوجهها للمؤمنين خاطب بها أمه مريم ويوحنا الحبيب ولص اليمين:
"فقالَ لأُمِّهِ: «يا اَمرأةُ، هذا اَبنُكِ». 27 وقالَ لِلتلميذِ: «هذِهِ أُمُّكَ»" يوحنا 19:26
"الحقَّ أقولُ لكَ: سَتكونُ اليومَ مَعي في الفِردَوسِ" لوقا 23
كلمة يوجهها لجميع البشر: 
"أنا عطشان" 
سنتأمل فيما يلي هذه الكلمات، والتي سنتناولها دون إعتبار الترتيب الزمني التي نُطقت بها 
محاولين بالأصح أن نتأمل فيها لنقول وبصدق: 
نعم يا يسوع أنا أقبلك من كل قلبي 
شاكراً إياك على دمك الثمين الذي سكبته من أجلي على الصليب 
مزيلاً العداوة بيني وبين ألآب 
من خلال المصالحة 
التي توسطت بها بين الأرض والسماء وأنت معلق بينهما على الصليب.
لتشتريني لله ألآب.
يمكنك قراءة التأملات لكل جملة من هذه الجمل بالنقر على الروابط أدناه:
فأجابَ يَسوعُ: «الحقَّ أقولُ لكَ: سَتكونُ اليومَ مَعي في الفِردَوسِ«. لوقا 23 

«أنا عَطشانُ»، لِـيَتِمَ الكِتابُ. يوحنا 19

فلمَّا ذاقَ يَسوعُ الخَلَ قالَ: «لقد تم». يوحنا 19 

«اَغفِرْ لهُم يا أبـي، لأنَّهُم لا يَعرِفونَ ما يَعمَلونَ». لوقا 23

فقالَ لأُمِّهِ: «يا اَمرأةُ، هذا اَبنُكِ». 27وقالَ لِلتلميذِ: «هذِهِ أُمُّكَ» يوحنا 19 

«يا أبـي، في يَدَيكَ أستَودِعُ رُوحي» لوقا 23 

«إيلوئـي، إيلوئـي، لما شَبَقْتاني» مرقس 15 متى 47/27

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20023


----------



## bopp (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



> يمكنك قراءة التأملات لكل جملة من هذه الجمل بالنقر على الروابط أدناه:
> فأجابَ يَسوعُ: «الحقَّ أقولُ لكَ: سَتكونُ اليومَ مَعي في الفِردَوسِ«. لوقا 23
> 
> «أنا عَطشانُ»، لِـيَتِمَ الكِتابُ. يوحنا 19
> ...


[/QUOTE]
لو سمحت لى ان اعرف لماذا لم تتفق كل الاناجيل برواية واحدة 
بمعنى اخر حتى لا تسئ الظن بانى ارمى لشئ انا بعيد عنة كل البعد صدقنى
 انا اقصد ان هذا الحدث من اهم الاحداث فى العقيدة المسيحية 
فلماذا لم تتوحد سرد الاحداث كما حدثت فقد نرى فى انجيل متى غير ما جاءت بمرس وهكذا
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

لو كُتب الوحي كما تريد أنت لما اصبح وحياَ

*** 2بط 1:21  لانه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح  القدس ***


ذكرت أنك تعرف الإجابة فلماذا تسأل

فعلها اليهود أيام المسيح كانوا يسألوه ليجربوه لكن دون جدوى

حاول أن تستفيد من كلمة الله


----------



## My Rock (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



> لو سمحت لى ان اعرف لماذا لم تتفق كل الاناجيل برواية واحدة
> بمعنى اخر حتى لا تسئ الظن بانى ارمى لشئ انا بعيد عنة كل البعد صدقنى
> انا اقصد ان هذا الحدث من اهم الاحداث فى العقيدة المسيحية
> فلماذا لم تتوحد سرد الاحداث كما حدثت فقد نرى فى انجيل متى غير ما جاءت بمرس وهكذا
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 

اختلاف الاناجيل في طريقة روايتهم لا يعني تناقشها يا صديقي
كل بشير كتب بالوحي من زاوية معين للمسيح
فلو كان لجميع الاناجيل نفس المحتوى, فلماذا التكرار اصلا؟
لكان انجيل واحد كافي لا داعي لتكراره اربع مرات
لكن الاناجيل الاربعة تخبر عن المسيح بأربع زوايا مختلفة لا متناقضة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## bopp (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



> اختلاف الاناجيل في طريقة روايتهم لا يعني تناقشها يا صديقي


عندك حق لان دة مش موضوعنا



> لكن الاناجيل الاربعة تخبر عن المسيح بأربع زوايا مختلفة لا متناقضة


الاربع اناجيل تخبر عن المسيح باربع زوايا مختلفة ,,, عن حياتة و افعالة ........
لكن عن حدث واقعى !!المفروض ان الحدث حدث مرة واحدة مش اربع مرات و بالتالىالروايات التى تروى حدث معين لابد ان تكون واحدة لكى تروى ماحدث فى هذة المرة الواحدة بالفعل 
اعتقد ان اجبتك محتاجة توضيح 
و شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

*مثال بسيط وليس هو الحقيقة فقط  لتوضيح المعنى

إذا سألت أربعة رجال سؤال هو :

هل دخل من هذا الباب أحد؟؟؟؟

أجاب الاول وقال    نعم رجل طويل

وأجاب الثاني      نعم رجل يحمل حقيبة

وأجاب الثالث      نعم رجل لابس قميص أبيض

وأجاب الرابع       نعم رجل ذو شعر أسود كثيف

ألا تصح هذة الإجابات أن تكون لنفس الرجل وذات الشخص *


----------



## My Rock (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



bopp قال:


> الاربع اناجيل تخبر عن المسيح باربع زوايا مختلفة ,,, عن حياتة و افعالة ........
> لكن عن حدث واقعى !!المفروض ان الحدث حدث مرة واحدة مش اربع مرات و بالتالىالروايات التى تروى حدث معين لابد ان تكون واحدة لكى تروى ماحدث فى هذة المرة الواحدة بالفعل
> اعتقد ان اجبتك محتاجة توضيح
> و شكرا


 
عزيزي بوب
اي من الاناجيل لم ينفي الاخر 
فكون احد الاناجيل ذكر لنا جملة قالها المسيح قبل تسليمه للروح, لا ينفي كونه قال جملة اخرى ايضا
فكل انجيل نقل لنا جزء من ما قاله المسيح و هو بالحقيقة لم يعارض بعضه
فذكر لنا لوقا ان المسيح طلب المغفرة لهم, و لكن لا نرى في يوحنا او متى او مرقس اي قول يناقض, فلا نرى اي نص يناقض هذا القول كقوله لا تغفر لهم مثلا
فكل ما ذكر في الاناجيل من كلمات المسيح الاخيرة السبعة هي لا تنافي بعضها و تميز البشيرين بنقل جزء منها كل واحد منهم لغرض تسليط الضوء على السيد المسيح من جهة معينة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## snow_white7 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*



My Rock قال:


> كلام سليم فنحن لا نذهب للقس لكي يغفر لنا بل لرب المجد فنحن نطلب المغفرة من الاله مباشرة كما مكتوب بالكتاب المقدس
> 
> 
> <STRONG><FONT size=4><FONT color=red>"   ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل اثم " (يوحنا الأولى



ازاى  يا  ماى  روك  لو كان  كده  كنت طلبت  المغفره  منه  وانت  فى  مكانك 

مش  تروح  للقساوسه عشان  هما  اللى  يسمعوك ويغفروا  لك.

طاب  والقساوسه يا  ماى  روك  لما  تحب  تعترف بخطاياها بيروحوا فين

ولا بيعترفوا  لبعض  ويغفروا  ذنوب  بعض ؟؟؟؟؟

انتظر  الاجابه....وشكرااااا


----------



## My Rock (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

اخت snow_white7
ما دخل مشاركتك في موضوع يتكلم عن الكلمات الاخيرة التي قالها المسيح على الصليب؟
اهو بكثير ان نسألكم بعض الترتيب و النظام؟ هل صعب عليكي ان تطرحي نفس ردك في موضوع منفصل؟

سأرد عليكي متمنيا ان اردتي التكملة ان يكون في موضوع منفصل لكي لا نشتت القارئ



snow_white7 قال:


> ازاى يا ماى روك لو كان كده كنت طلبت المغفره منه وانت فى مكانك
> 
> مش تروح للقساوسه عشان هما اللى يسمعوك ويغفروا لك.




هذا كلام لا دليل عليه يا اخت
فنحن نؤمن ان المسيح الوحيد الذ يغفر خطايانا
 ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل اثم 

 و لا احد منا يترجى مغفرة خطيئة من قس او من كاهن ابدا
فالكاهن و القس نفسه يعترف بمغفرة الخطايا عن طريق الرب يسوع وحده
معلش, معلومة خاطئة من جديد رضعها عقلك من زيف الاسلام
اتمنى عدم الخروج عن الموضوع من جديد
سلام و نعمة
سلام و نعمة


----------



## fredyyy (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

*مرة أخرى*

لو كُتب الوحي كما تريد أنت لما اصبح وحياَ

*** 2بط 1:21 لانه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ***


ذكرت أنك تعرف الإجابة فلماذا تسأل

فعلها اليهود أيام المسيح كانوا يسألوه ليجربوه لكن دون جدوى

حاول أن تستفيد من كلمة الله 

لا تشكك في كلام الله فهذا شر عظيم يقودك الى الدينونة وليس له فائدة

تزول انت وكلام الله يبقى كلام الله


----------



## osama2000 (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آخر كلمه قالها المسيح على الصليب كما تزعمون؟*

انا حقيقي صعبان عليا الاخ الي سأل السؤال دا بجد صدقوني انا مش عارف الناس الي بتسأل دي بتسأل ليه وتلاقيها واسقه من الاجابه لان ايمانا ايمان صحيح انا ارجوا منك انك تراجع نفسك وتفكر في الامر شويه  سلام ونعمه انا مش هاجاوب علي السؤال دا لان اخوتي في المسيح قاما بالرد وانا بشكرهم واتمنالك انك تسلك الطريق الصحيح سلام ونعمه قبل فوات الاوان وانا عايز اسمع رد منك


----------

